# Geniego 2



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone have one of these yet? If so, is there a best way to obtain. If not, any idea when they will be available.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Best way to get is to buy from 3 party authorize dealer like solidsignal


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Solid Signal did have them available until a couple days ago but have sold out, they're trying to get more.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

So is trying to get one from directv a waste of time?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GenieGo is treated as GenieGo 1 and GenieGo 2 being equal boxes. Just like they consider the HR21, HR22, HR23 and HR24 as equal boxes, HD DVR's or HR34/HR44's as Genie. So if you ordered from DIRECTV you might get either model GenieGo.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> So is trying to get one from directv a waste of time?


if you get one from a tech that may be the case as warehouses have to deplete old inventory first before the even get new inventory. as far as drop ship, well the same would apply but no one knows how much inventory DirecTV has of the old version and until they run out of that, they wont be shipping the new version. the good news is that since the GG is owned, once is gone is gone, so from there on, only GG2 will be shipped


----------



## tnd777 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a geniego 2. I love it.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

How do you get it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At one point SolidSignal had them, don't think they've been able to get any more.

Of course speed is the biggest benefit. I have one, but generally still do any transcoding I need the night before.


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

Got one today. Nice


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Lenard said:


> Got one today. Nice


Did you buy from SS as well? Did you specifically order the 2?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 on Tapatalk


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

I ordered my first Nomad/GenieGo from Directv on Monday and received a GenieGo 2 on Tuesday. The Win7 program and iOS7 app are obtuse and inelegant, but the thing works as promoted.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The iPad app, DAFI, is feature rich and offers a better experience.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a Genie Go. Is it worth getting the 2nd version? Doesn't it only transcode faster? I'm thinking that wouldn't be worth the upgrade.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I have a Genie Go. Is it worth getting the 2nd version? Doesn't it only transcode faster? I'm thinking that wouldn't be worth the upgrade.


If transcoding speed is important to you then yes, plus it does OTA recordings for the AM21 also which the GG1 doesn't do.


----------



## js_specials (Apr 22, 2009)

I think they sent down an update for geniego1 because mine has been transcoding the ota from the am21.


----------

